# Zika virus



## ICE (Jan 30, 2016)

Can it possibly be that they don't understand. Zika Virus can produce people with a head that never gets larger than a grapefruit and there's a bunch of other nasty diseases from a mosquito bite. From now on, if I see a mosquito I am going to leave the area.

When I find these I report them to the County Vector Control. They put little fish in the muck. What they should do is put the owner and his immediate family in the muck. How about a picture of this with the address on neighbors doors for a three block radius? Better yet is 100 yards of sand and a slurry cap.


----------



## north star (Jan 30, 2016)

*$ : : $*

Oh how we have evolved as the human species...

*$ : : $*


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 1, 2016)

What about the so-called "Best Management Practices" mandated for stormwater management?  To me "BMP" stands for "Big Mud Puddle" or "Breeds Mosquitos Prolifically"!


----------

